# Kelly Brushless Controller Questions?



## GlynD (Dec 19, 2017)

After buying six Kelly KBS48101x Controllers for my daughter's mountain wheelchair, I found the translations in the software to be rather confusing. In light of this, I've started a "Definitive guide to the software" thread over on ES:
https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=92899&p=1358821#p1358821


----------

